# [system] ralentissement enorme sans raison (résolu)

## alpha_one_x86

Voila avec apache en nice=-20 et un film sous vlc par wine, ou une emerge en nice = 19. Et tout ralenti, même quand je tape dans la console l'affichage des caractére rame, d'habitude apache mais 0.4 a 0.6ms pour une page, et la + de 30s donc:

 *Quote:*   

> Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/sub/php/lib/fcode.php on line 95

 

Top ne m'aide pas, et je penser que ca s'arrangerait avec le temps, je cherche depuis hier.

EDIT: meme la commande ls et nano rame.Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Tue Nov 14, 2006 7:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## PabOu

un nice négatif donne priorité à un process ---> tout le reste rame. Laisse PORTAGE_NICENESS="19" et ca ira déjà mieux.

Ensuite, ca sent le support pour ton bus IDE (ou SATA) qui n'est pas inclus dans le noyau (en dur de préférence sinon ca sert pas à grand chose) et donc il utilise un mode générique d'accès aux données --> pas de DMA et tout passe par le processeur et ya pas plus gourmand que ca.. --> ca rame. Ou bien ce sont simplement les disques durs qui n'ont pas le DMA activé.

Si c'est bien ce problème, tu trouveras TOUTES les réponses en cherchant un peu, car c'est un sujet vraiment redondant.

edit : vlc existe nativement sous linux ---> pas besoin de wine.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> un nice négatif donne priorité à un process ---> tout le reste rame. Laisse PORTAGE_NICENESS="19" et ca ira déjà mieux.
> 
> Ensuite, ca sent le support pour ton bus IDE (ou SATA) qui n'est pas inclus dans le noyau (en dur de préférence sinon ca sert pas à grand chose) et donc il utilise un mode générique d'accès aux données --> pas de DMA et tout passe par le processeur et ya pas plus gourmand que ca.. --> ca rame. Ou bien ce sont simplement les disques durs qui n'ont pas le DMA activé.
> 
> Si c'est bien ce problème, tu trouveras TOUTES les réponses en cherchant un peu, car c'est un sujet vraiment redondant.
> ...

 

deja fait: PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

bus sata en dur dans mon noyau

vlc c'ete un exepmle flagrant, et vlc pour gentoo n'a pas d'interface

Au depart tout marcher bien. Et depuis peu plus rien.

----------

## geekounet

Commence par enlever ce nice excessif sur apache, ça sert à rien, surtout pour un petit serveur perso, et en plus une dizaine de processus apache qui ont en plus une dizaine de threads chacun (selon la configuration) tout ça en nice -20, faut pas s'étonner après que le reste rame à ce point.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Commence par enlever ce nice excessif sur apache, ça sert à rien, surtout pour un petit serveur perso, et en plus une dizaine de processus apache qui ont en plus une dizaine de threads chacun (selon la configuration) tout ça en nice -20, faut pas s'étonner après que le reste rame à ce point.

 C'est justement apche qui rame, et quel que soit le nice.

Mon / est remplit a 98%, je sais pas pourquoi, ni par quoi, ca doit jouer, car hier a 7h il ete a 20%. C'est decider je réinstalle.

----------

## Scullder

Elle fait quelle taille ta partition / ? Portage et le répertoire distfiles prennent pas mal de place.

----------

## El_Goretto

Normalement, dans ces cas là, on regarde ce qui s'est passé un peu pour pas que çà recommence...

Tracer l'occupation disque des repertoires est un bon début pour connaitre le processus fautif qui a grignoté le / (genre un bon gros 'du -ksh /*').

Ensuite, pour un serveur, il serait judicieux de faire des partitions séparée pour /, /var et /tmp, histoire que si c'est le serveur oueb qui s'emballe (dans /var donc), le système ne soit pas à genoux.

Pour finir, ya apache et apache... Un affichage simple de pages statiques c'est peanuts comparée à une usine avec php/mysql et des pages dynamiques (j'ai été joueur avec mon ancien 900mHz/256Mo). Du coup, c'est peut être pas apache lui même qui est le maillon faible.

----------

## netfab

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> vlc c'ete un exepmle flagrant, et vlc pour gentoo n'a pas d'interface

 

Bien sûr que si. Il suffit de le compiler avec le useflag adéquat, en l'occurence, wxwindows.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Normalement, dans ces cas là, on regarde ce qui s'est passé un peu pour pas que çà recommence...
> 
> Tracer l'occupation disque des repertoires est un bon début pour connaitre le processus fautif qui a grignoté le / (genre un bon gros 'du -ksh /*').
> 
> Ensuite, pour un serveur, il serait judicieux de faire des partitions séparée pour /, /var et /tmp, histoire que si c'est le serveur oueb qui s'emballe (dans /var donc), le système ne soit pas à genoux.
> ...

 

Explique (genre un bon gros 'du -ksh /*'). stp car je connais pas.

/ fait 10Go

 *Quote:*   

> Tracer l'occupation disque des repertoires est un bon début pour connaitre le processus fautif qui a grignoté le / 

  coment je fait?

Pour /, /var et /tmp, je sais pas quel taille mettre.

 *Quote:*   

> Du coup, c'est peut être pas apache lui même qui est le maillon faible.

 

Meme une simple commande "ls" rame, et pour que la generation de page passe de 0.4ms a + de 30s, c'est qu'il y a un probleme.

----------

## _droop_

Verifie que tu as le dma activé. (hdparm -i /dev/hda pour un pata).

Tu peux essayer de comprendre ce qui se passe en utilisant la commande 'top'.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Verifie que tu as le dma activé. (hdparm -i /dev/hda pour un pata).
> 
> Tu peux essayer de comprendre ce qui se passe en utilisant la commande 'top'.

 

la commande top ma donne cpu a 0-2% mais CPU load a 8 environs, et j'ai que du sata.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Explique (genre un bon gros 'du -ksh /*'). stp car je connais pas.
> 
> / fait 10Go
> ...

 

Perso je taille toujours très large, surtout si je ne passe pas par LVM: / à 10 Go (on doit pouvoir réduire à 6-7Go pour un vrai serveur sans X ni applis, voir avec d'autres gens d'ici ce qu'ils en pensent), /var à 4Go, et /tmp à 2Go.)

Quand tu tappes la commande "du -ksh /*", tu verras l'occupation en espace disque de chaque sous-repertoire de /. Après, tu réitères en "descendant" dans l'arborescence pour tracer plus finement. En trouvant ainsi la branche de / qui a "explosé", tu pourras avoir un indice du processus en faute.

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Du coup, c'est peut être pas apache lui même qui est le maillon faible. 
> 
> Meme une simple commande "ls" rame, et pour que la generation de page passe de 0.4ms a + de 30s, c'est qu'il y a un probleme.

 

C'est le principe d'un système mis à genoux... Il ne faut pas confondre le symptôme et la cause. Mais je n'ai pas dit que ce n'était pas la faute d'apache non plus  :Wink: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

/var c'est quoi? Moi j'ai pas un disk dur a ralonge, il me faut mon serveur + kde. J'ai prevu 500Mo pour /var/www/locaolhost/htdocs, redimentionnner du reiserFS, c'est dangeureux?

----------

## PabOu

et avec un load à 8, c'est un peu normal que le système rame. tu devrais trouver quelle application bouffe autant de ressources systèmes. joue avec "top" et "ps aux" pour essayer de voir les applis gourmandes, et puis de les stopper pour voir si ca ne rame plus (et peut-être même que tu auras récupéré de l'espace disque une fois l'appli fautive stoppée)

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> et avec un load à 8, c'est un peu normal que le système rame. tu devrais trouver quelle application bouffe autant de ressources systèmes. joue avec "top" et "ps aux" pour essayer de voir les applis gourmandes, et puis de les stopper pour voir si ca ne rame plus (et peut-être même que tu auras récupéré de l'espace disque une fois l'appli fautive stoppée)

 

Comment je fait que le cpu est a 0%? et que aucune appli ne bouffe le cpu?

Car avec un load de 8, le CPU devrai etre a 100% et la non, il est au max a 5%, en regardant le processus de tout les utilisateur.

----------

## CryoGen

Dans top il faut bien regarder toute la ligne cpu(s)

Exemple:

```
Cpu(s): 17.1% us,  5.4% sy,  0.0% ni, 76.9% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.7% si
```

Il est possible aussi que ton swap soit plein ainsi que ta mémoire vive => ralentissement de folie et un Load de fou   :Laughing: 

Si ca ce trouve, c'est kswap qui bloque le CPU   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Il turisto

Le load peut aussi venir d'un processus qui est defunct ou qqch comme ca.

----------

## PabOu

Si tu as un énorme pourcentage devant "wa" ca veut dire que c'est (probablement) ton disque dur qui ne suit pas la cadence du système pour diverses causes (defect, mal configuré, bogue dans le noyau, pas assez performant).

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Moi j'avais un grand chiffre devant id (idle), mais un load de malade, apres je sais plus trop, de tout facon j'ai réinstaller.

----------

## _droop_

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Moi j'avais un grand chiffre devant id (idle), mais un load de malade, apres je sais plus trop, de tout facon j'ai réinstaller.

 

bonne solution   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nemo13

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   Moi j'avais un grand chiffre devant id (idle), mais un load de malade, apres je sais plus trop, de tout facon j'ai réinstaller. 
> 
> bonne solution   

 

a deux mois près il pouvait mettre VISTA   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Arrrgh, je craque!

On pourrait enlever le 't' du Résolu du titre, SVP?

Nan, parce que çà fait 2 soirs de suite que je dors mal, là, ça peut plus durer  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Arrrgh, je craque!
> 
> On pourrait enlever le 't' du Résolu du titre, SVP?
> 
> Nan, parce que çà fait 2 soirs de suite que je dors mal, là, ça peut plus durer 

 

j'allais poster la même chose

----------

## CryoGen

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Arrrgh, je craque!
> 
> On pourrait enlever le 't' du Résolu du titre, SVP?
> 
> Nan, parce que çà fait 2 soirs de suite que je dors mal, là, ça peut plus durer  
> ...

 

idem   :Laughing:  (les grands esprits se rencontrent   :Cool:  )

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Vista c'est de la merde j'ai tester, meme si j'aime bien mon xp (hybrique xp - linux), vista et trop lourd, et j'aime pas l'interface.

----------

## DuF

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Si tu as un énorme pourcentage devant "wa" ca veut dire que c'est (probablement) ton disque dur qui ne suit pas la cadence du système pour diverses causes (defect, mal configuré, bogue dans le noyau, pas assez performant).

 

wa c'est pour WaitIO, ça se surveille sous linux avec la commande vmstat notamment, mais pas seulement. Si il y a beaucoup de wa, alors c'est inquiétant, ça veut dire que la CPU passe beaucoup de temps à attendre les lectures/écritures sur disques... Donc soit le disque est trop lent, soit souvent il y a un programme qui écrit des tonnes et des tonnes de logs pour rien en continu (style un service lancé en mode DEBUG....) Mais bon, ça en survaillant la taille de ses partitions, ça doit se voir facilement  :Smile: Last edited by DuF on Wed Nov 15, 2006 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PabOu

tu viens de me faire connaitre vmstat, merci ;-)

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Il y a un truc pour voir les aplli qui accede au disk? (comme filemon sous windows)

EDIT: j'ai installer mais je sais pas a quoi sert: syslog-ng, c'est quoi? Quel truc par default accedes au disk dur?

----------

## Enlight

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Il y a un truc pour voir les aplli qui accede au disk? (comme filemon sous windows)
> 
> EDIT: j'ai installer mais je sais pas a quoi sert: syslog-ng, c'est quoi? Quel truc par default accedes au disk dur?

 

ps?

----------

## Il turisto

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Il y a un truc pour voir les aplli qui accede au disk? (comme filemon sous windows)
> 
> EDIT: j'ai installer mais je sais pas a quoi sert: syslog-ng, c'est quoi? Quel truc par default accedes au disk dur?

 

Pour la première question : tu peux utiliser lsof.

Pour la 2ème : tu prends le manuel d'install et tu lis et tu auras ta réponse.

----------

## Enlight

lsof c'est plutot quel(s) process accede(nt) à tel fichier à un instant donné. par contre ps t'indique si un process est en I/O wait.

----------

## DuF

Moi je préfère utiliser fuser, surtout avec l'option -u, comme ça on sait tout de suite l'utilisateur coupable  :Smile:  Ou alors avec -v ça permet de bien déterminer qui nous gêne vu qu'alors l'affichage est proche d'un ps. En plus comme on peut agir soit sur un fichier soit sur des filesystems, c'est bien pratique.

Donc plutot que lsof ou ps, moi j'aime bien fuser  :Very Happy: 

----------

